

Northrop Grumman is hiring US cyber warriors - damian2000
http://www.clearancejobs.com/jobs/1536410/cyber-software-engineer-2

======
damian2000
Interesting that they mention "google earth" as a security research tool, and
also they don't list Ruby as a requirement, when this is what powers
metasploit.

